# Require upgrade over TX650V2 to power my crossfirex setup



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Friends... take a look at my rig in signature and suggest a solid PSU. Budget - around 10k.
Reason is that I'm worried if I OC my gfx cards along with proccy, TX650V2 wont be able to provide enough juice to them, its more than a year old now. I will be adding two 120MM Fans as well in my case to improve temps. I was thinking about TX850V2 for VFM... but would invest more money if a 1000 watts PSU will make real difference in OCing.


One thing to note... the PSU has to be at most 180mm depth as my case in RV03.

Here are some which I'm thinking about -

CORSAIR SMPS-850TX
CORSAIR SMPS 750AXUK
CORSAIR SMPS 850 AXUK
COOLER MASTER SMPS SILENT PRO M2 1000W


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 28, 2012)

Man a 1000 watt quality psu can power a quad sli or crossfire setup.I suggest you go with corsair 750ax or even 750hx.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ I would be OCing everything... i.e. 3570k, 2 GFXs and RAM sticks. And wont be buying another PSU in at least some years 
There is a possibility of me adding 1 more SSD and a 2TB HDD.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

850W would be good even if you add SSD and HDD.. but just to make it future safe, go for the 1000W. 

and if you wanna go the high efficiency way, calculate your highest total power consumption and then take a PSU with double the power rating. if you see PSU Efficiency vs Load [Power o/p from PSU] graphs, you will notice thta the efficiency is highest when the Load is half of the PSU rating.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

I used PSUcalc and it showed my requirement to be 745 watts. Now there only one 1500 watts PSU I know of and I can't afford it as it costs 20k - SMPS

So I would settle for AX850 or CM Silent Pro M2 1000W. Which one is better ?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

745 -> 850 - too much on the borderline. better be safe and go for the 1000W. better if you get any 1200W.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

My budget is 13k max stretched.. so 1200W wont be possible.


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Get a TX850V2, its enough for anything, even GTX580SLI(the most power hungry card out there).

PS: Online power calculators overestimates way too much.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ I used this - PSUCalc - Home  got link from sumon.

Is there any modular one available in the price bracket of TX850V2 ?


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 29, 2012)

See if can get a hold of Seasonic X850 it costs around 10k if im not wrong they are the best in their class and VFM .


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

I think even TX 750 V2 will be enough for 7950 CF (20% OC)+ 3570k running at 5ghz + 8 fans and 2-3 hdds.

And since you re not going to OC that much, its on the safe side as well.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

If 750 is enough then I can go for AX750 ... I need a modular one to reduce the wiring and improve airflow since I use an air cooling cabinet. Will never be moving to liquid cooling.
Ohhh boys... its too much confusing. The thing is I don't want to end up in a situation where in I would thing that "I should've bought 100 or 200 wats more for 3k".



101gamzer said:


> See if can get a hold of Seasonic X850 it costs around 10k if im not wrong they are the best in their class and VFM .



What about Seasonic's warranty and service ?

Its available for 11.4 k at flipkart but then much better Corsair AX850 is at 12.5k at mdcomputers.in


----------



## havoknation (Dec 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> If 750 is enough then I can go for AX750 ... I need a modular one to reduce the wiring and improve airflow since I use an air cooling cabinet. Will never be moving to liquid cooling.
> Ohhh boys... its too much confusing. The thing is I don't want to end up in a situation where in I would thing that "I should've bought 100 or 200 wats more for 3k".
> 
> 
> ...



Seasonic warranty in India is handled by tirupati and they give replacement as a RMA. So dont worry about Seasonic warranty though I would advise you to go for Seasonic 850KM Gold.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

AX 750 will be more than enough.

Also have a look - Tx750 or tx850 for CF-7970s, OC-i5-3570k - Power-Supplies-PC-Cases-Case-Mods - CPU-Components


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

I would go with Corsair AX850 or Seasonic 850KM to be on safer side.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 29, 2012)

Theres a ax1200 for sale on olx, the guy is from madurai/madaras... But the thong is hea selling it for 7500 try and talk to him but be sure hes legit before doing any deal. Also if you can try to have a hand to hand deal.

Off-topic: if you consider selling your psu, consiser contacting me


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> Theres a ax1200 for sale on olx, the guy is from madurai/madaras... But the thong is hea *selling it for 7500* try and talk to him but be sure hes legit before doing any deal. Also if you can try to have a hand to hand deal.
> 
> Off-topic: if you consider selling your psu, consiser contacting me



It seems he is quoting 12k and its 1 yr old.
Let me get hands on new PSU and I'll PM you and post the pics in bazaar section.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 29, 2012)

CORSAIR SMPS 850 AXUK since you have the budget other wise the TX 850V2 is great too. Though rated at 850 watts both can do over 900 watts at 45°C.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

Dude, Get AX850.
GPU, CPUs are becoming power efficient day by day, and you won't possibily be needing more than 850Watts of power in coming days regardless of setup you have (unless you plan to quadfire or quad-SLI).



tkin said:


> Get a TX850V2, its enough for anything, even GTX580SLI(the most power hungry card out there).
> 
> PS: Online power calculators overestimates way too much.



TX 850V2 is one of the biggest mess of cable released by Corsair. 



mandarpalshikar said:


> I would go with Corsair AX850 or Seasonic 850KM to be on safer side.



Avoid seasonic, unless you want to face possible problems during RMA.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

Agreed.. zeroed in on AX850 & Seasonic KM850.
havoknation is checking if he can get AX850 arranged else I'll get Seasonic KM850 from him which he can arrange in 2-3 days.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Agreed.. zeroed in on AX850 & Seasonic KM850.
> havoknation is checking if he can get AX850 arranged else I'll get Seasonic KM850 from him which he can arrange in 2-3 days.



See my warning post about Seasonic and think twice before buying.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Dude, Get AX850.
> GPU, CPUs are becoming power efficient day by day, and you won't possibily be needing more than 850Watts of power in coming days regardless of setup you have (unless you plan to quadfire or quad-SLI).
> 
> 
> ...



havoknation is guranteeing good service since he is the distributor for Seasonic and he knows people in Tirupati



d6bmg said:


> See my warning post about Seasonic and think twice before buying.



Corsair AX850 is selling at 14k now 

Called mdcomputers.in, they also say its 13.5 + shipping + octroi.

Finally ordered Corsair AX850 through havoknation. Will get hands on it on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, a good choice, at last! 
Now enjoy CFX setup.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 29, 2012)

OLX Mobile

This is what i was talking about, dont know if you have seen it already. The sate pf classified is in may though.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats OP. Please put up some pics and a short review when you get it.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

bharat_14101991 said:


> OLX Mobile
> 
> This is what i was talking about, dont know if you have seen it already. The sate pf classified is in may though.



I think something fishy going on there. Its too cheap. Calling the advertiser and inquiring all the details about the PSU would be the best hing to do before buying.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 2, 2013)

@OP - You should have gone with AX1200 then as its retailing at 19k (as you paid 14k for AX850). Looking at your rig... money seems to be of no concern for you .... LOL
Please post your complete rig pics somewhere so that we can drool our eyes on it.


----------

